# Ryobi RE600 - Mounting in a table top



## PvW (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking for commercially available solutions for using my Ryobi RE600 with a router table, plate, and possibly something like Woodpeckers "plungelift router lift." Any suggestions?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Peter.
I don't know much about the Ryobi router. I do have an Hitachi with the Router Raizer & it works pretty good & not expensive.
Router Raizer


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Peter


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Peter, you will most likely not find a table set up for your router. Oak Park still has mounting plates drilled to fit your RE600 but they are limited to a 1-1/2" center opening. As much as I like the OP plates I think a better choice is to go with a phenolic one from MLCS or Woodpeckers. These plates have removable centers for 3 different sized openings. I think the Rousseau centering kits are still the best deal going for $5 and they make it super easy to center your router and mark the hole locations. You will find instructions on the forums for using the kit. Plunge routers need to have the springs removed for table mounted use. If you want to use this router free hand you are better off buying a second router for your table since removing/replacing the springs isn't a simple task. Unless you have limited mobility you really don't need a router lift.


----------

